# well got my bamboo and gets ready



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

So ready


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

:thumbsup: Nice !


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Those look mighty fine. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Look like some sweet stickers!!!! I never replaced my gig that I lost last year in Navarre sound!!!:001_huh:


----------



## Shutupandfish (Jul 10, 2008)

Where did you get the bamboo? I'm looking for the same. 2 @ - 10 ft.


----------



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

I got mine at brunson net shop in foley


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

They also sell boutwell gig poles like those at gulfbreeze bait and tackle. they are under 20$ and they have two lenghts.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

Jim's Fish Camp carries them as well


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Jason said:


> Look like some sweet stickers!!!! I never replaced my gig that I lost last year in Navarre sound!!!:001_huh:


How did you loose it and where bouts did you loose it ?
I flounder around Navarre a good bit and will keep an eye out.


----------



## Shutupandfish (Jul 10, 2008)

Also got them at Southern Bama in Mobile. Got two today.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Bluewater ship store in foley. Shell gas station in foley corner of 59 and cr 10. Also j&m tackle. If you are too far away, hunter will mail them, but that is a bit expensive.


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

i am new to gigging, i went and waded shoreline park areas, i saw stingrays but not one flounder. any advice without giving up your secret spots. thanks.


----------

